# At LONG Last - the New Jigs!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Take a look. Opinions are welcome!!!

A little out of focus - but you catch the drift.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

They are so pretty that I would have to have another line attached to retreive when thrown from the circle hook. How much do the weigh?

TC


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I like it. I hope to see it in action soon.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

about 4 oz.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

It's interesting! Is the body full of rattles? Is that a coated cable leader? All of mine are rigged up with mono.


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

Very nice. It is a challenge to attach the circle hook, isnt it? I am using 16ga copper wire on some now and that seems ok but I wont know until they hit the water.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

what brand/size hook is that? Gap looks small in first pic.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Can I buy one


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I'll take a picture with a ruler - the whole lure is big - so is the hook.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott, those are some good looking jigs. Get me a couple next week and I'll see how they do on stripers. Chris


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Lots of labor involved in them now. Trying to perfect the technique so I am the only one who gets them at the moment. Sorry. I need to field test first. They are bigger than you think.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm guessing that they are a bit too big to cast. Keep us posted on their success.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> They are bigger than you think.


Scott, shoot a picture with something we can reference it with, like a ruler or a dollar bill.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay... after the 4th. I won't use one of my dollars... these days, with the price of gas... my dollars are smaller.... ha ha ha...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> I won't use one of my dollars...


Under normal circumstances, I would use this opportunity to throw in a tasteless and tacky lawyer related comment but, since you did such a good job on your tarpon tracking presentation at the Texas Fly Fishers last Tuesday, I'll give you a break. Thanks again, Chris


----------

